# Bigass Moth



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Found this bagass moth hangin on my door. I thought it was kinda cool lookin so i took a few pics before i fed it to my oscars


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

another


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i get super large moths 4 in plus constantly.... there freaky when they get that big that one was pretty im sure dracofish is gonna b pissed u fed it to ur fish (she has a "thing" for butterfly like creatures.....)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a cool looking moth! How did your oscars like it?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think many moths are toxic.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that is one hairy moth!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

where are the pics of you feeding it to your oscars?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

A month ago I found a huge green moth sitting on the mosquito zapper thing outside (the moth didnt get hurt) it was about 3x4 inches..biggest moth I ever saw...tore off the wings and fed them to my ornate box turtle...alive


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

becareful feeding any insect from the outdoor...alot of chemicals are sprayed in gardens and they can obsorb them.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

My O's love moths and crickets. i Leave the wings on they try to fly across the top of the water and the O's chase them its cool to watch. I feed Large moths to my fish whenever i can catch them i figure if they had chemicals on them then they would already be dead so as long as they are live i go ahead and feed em to the fish. I havent yet noticed it hurting my fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats true you never know when you could catch a sick one.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

pretty much all insects hace pesticides on them just small amount and if u feed the occasional moth or insect it wont harm the fish the pesticides build up in the fishes body and if they ate enough it would kill them however that would take alot of insects to kill your fish so i wouldnt really worry about it


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> that is one hairy moth!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

your giant moth reminded me of something (dont mean to derail)
But I was camping and I found this giant(must have been 5 inches long) dragon fly looking thing. it had huge kinda pincers like ants have on its face and a stinger like thing on its butt.
it was freaky lookiing


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

cool!


----------

